
Show HN: SubStats – Substack Newsletter Leaderboard - sinned
https://substats.actionably.com/
======
calebkaiser
Reminds me of [https://toppub.xyz/](https://toppub.xyz/)

I wonder if this makes sense, given Substack's model. Other leaderboard-style
projects, like Top Pub, make a degree of sense because of the nature of their
community. Medium publications, for example, rely on contributors and, often
times, sponsors/advertisers. Both these groups are incentivized to work with
the most popular publications, and so publications are incentivized to
publicize their stats on leaderboards. With Substack, monetization is built in
to the platform, and a given newsletter typically has a single author (i.e. no
need to attract armies of contributors).

I'm not sure what incentive a publisher has to work with a leaderboard in this
scenario—but I'd love to hear what it might be, as I'm by no means an expert
on the Substack ecosystem.

------
hienyimba
Interesting. I had this same idea some months ago but was too busy to build it
due to growing my new product - appcontacter.com. Nice to see someone launch
something in this space.

Goodluck.

------
BasilPH
As the publisher of a newsletter, why would I want to sign up?

